# abs light won't go off...help



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

a few months ago some friends of ours had a break light bulb go on their hymer 694....they changed the bulb and since then the abs warning light has beenpermanently on....they have had it all checked and the sensor changed but its still on...its due for its mot in a weeks time and are sure its going to fail because of this light....anyone else had any problems with this...its a 2001 hymer 694g. they are due to go off for the winter as they are full timers so need this sorting as soon as.....help


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hanna
Not sure if this helps but many years ago I used to drive Volvo cars. When I had a bulb blow it was changed with a standard type bulb and it worked just fine, but... A warning light for a bulb failure came on on the dash and the reason was that Volvo fitted special bulbs (can't remember what was "special" about them now) and as soon as I fitted a Volvo bulb all was well again.
Is it possible that this is a similar problem? Seems a coincidence that the ABS light came on when the bulb was changed???
Maybe worth checking with Hymer to see, try Here

Good luck

Keith


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, our full-timiing friends have tried everything and still not sorted in time for their MOT next week - they are cutting it fine for their departure to their winter home in the mountains.... anyone got any other ideas....


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Seagull

give this guy a call

Alan Derrick Auto Electrician
15 Millers Drive
Bristol, BS30 8YH
0117 932 6217

Bet he sorts it for a tenner

stew


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Other ideas?? wire it up to the oil light,
I didnt say that did I


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

you are in a mischevious mood tonight Geo, behave yourself

Dad


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I had it on a nissan car I owned once.....hade to scrap it......the answer is........................for the MOT TAKE THE BULB OUT...it WILL fail if the light is on.

Could be a wrong bulb, a sensor or other ABS mechanism problem.....all of which were too expensive to do on my nissan.

(Not being much help here am I ) :roll:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

My guess is the changing of the brakelight bulb is a red herring.

However, Keith is totally correct. A lot of companies now use specialist bulbs which if replaced with standard ones can cause problems. It is all to do with resistances of the coil. I do feel that this has nothing to do with the ABS light and just an awkward coincedence. Obviously I cannot guarantee this.

What next then?

Simply check each ABS sensor in turn, they are relatively simple to replace and if you do it yourself very low cost.

The other suggestion given by who knows! Take the ABS bulb out for the MOT then deal with the problem. But mind you do, ABS is a fantastic feature and one we should not be without if we have it.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 101011 (Sep 17, 2006)

Has there been an attempt to clear this error from the ECU ?

Just changing a sensor will sometimes not automatically reset the ABS system.


----------

